

Perl 5.14.2 is now available - Phra
http://www.nntp.perl.org/group/perl.perl5.porters/2011/09/msg177618.html

======
thomas11
I like and use Perl and love seeing Perl news on HN, but do we really need the
announcements of minor maintenance releases? Since people are voting it up,
there is obviously some interest in it, but I don't get it. Plus, there's not
even a changelog at the above link.

~~~
merlincorey
I would have been excited to see Perl6!

~~~
draegtun
The last release of Rakudo (Perl6 on Parrot) was in July:
<http://rakudo.org/2011/07/29/rakudo-star-2011-07-released/>

The next release is due soon and this includes some heavy refactoring so will
be a lot quicker: <http://rakudo.org/2011/08/19/rakudo-2011-08-release-
status/> & <http://rakudo.org/2011/09/09/nom-branch-default/>

------
hartror
Perl has been completely replaced by Python for me. Perl was the second
language I learned in around 1995 after learning Turbo Pascal in my pre-teens.
Perl allowed me to learn the programming arts freely, the programs I wrote
weren't pretty back then but they ran and performed a function. It let me
experiment with CGI, GUIs and writing video games.

Thanks Perl. Pity you were so ugly and we had to break up but Python is
"cleaner"[1] and I just couldn't stick with you.

[1] Personal preference I am not looking for a fight :)

~~~
irahul
> Pity you were so ugly

> [1] Personal preference I am not looking for a fight :)

Your wordings don't align with the disclaimer. That's like saying "you are an
idiot, but hey, it's a personal perspective - I am not looking for a fight".

FWIW, I have used perl heavily, and now a days mostly do Python and Ruby. My
reasons for Python/Ruby are basically Nltk/Flask/Gevent, Rails etc and don't
have much to do with the languages themselves. They are pretty interchangeable
with some syntax difference.

~~~
hartror
My words do. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I prefer many things about
Python over Perl not just the syntax. I wasn't claiming that I think others
are stupid for liking or using it, just my personal preference of what I like
in a language.

Perhaps I could have worded it a little less flame bait like:

 _Pity I didn't like your idioms and we had to break up as my eyes and heart
prefer Python._

Any better?

~~~
kamaal
On the other hand I see a massive drop in Python's popularity these days.
Earlier it used to get all the talk. Coffee tables, forum discussions, debates
what not. Also few days back, I used to run into people choosing Python as a
language for their project all the time. That seems to falling rapidly now.

The popularity and fan boy crowd seems to have moved to server side JS these
days.

We are only days away from how people bash Python for more recent fancier
options.

~~~
hartror
It is a well established work horse so it has lost the mystic that attracts
discussion and excitement. Never the less for getting shit done Python is a
winner for me.

~~~
draegtun

      $ditto_for_me =~ s/Python/Perl/;

------
rednaught
Any idea on 5.14.0 for Strawberry Perl? Doesn't send a good signal when the
Windows version starts to fall behind.

~~~
initself
The maintenance of Strawberry Perl is not in parallel with the development of
Perl in general. I'm sure the developers are working on it. It has its own
architectural issues that go beyond merely compiling Perl and releasing it.

If you really want to know the release date, check in with the guys at #win32
on irc.perl.org.

------
wildmXranat
Cool. Nice to see the updates coming but it's rather lightweight and minor. Of
all my pet projects and scripts, Perl ones hold the most value. Lala.com music
downloader comes to mind.

~~~
draegtun
This is just a maintenance update to 5.12, ie. the latest _stable_ version of
Perl.

The next version (5.16) is due in Spring 2012 and there are regular (monthly)
updates to this on the 5.15 development track:

* 5.15.0 - [http://search.cpan.org/~stevan/perl-5.15.3/pod/perl5150delta...](http://search.cpan.org/~stevan/perl-5.15.3/pod/perl5150delta.pod)

* 5.15.1 - [http://search.cpan.org/~stevan/perl-5.15.3/pod/perl5151delta...](http://search.cpan.org/~stevan/perl-5.15.3/pod/perl5151delta.pod)

* 5.15.2 - [http://search.cpan.org/~stevan/perl-5.15.3/pod/perl5152delta...](http://search.cpan.org/~stevan/perl-5.15.3/pod/perl5152delta.pod)

* 5.15.3 - <http://search.cpan.org/~stevan/perl-5.15.3/pod/perldelta.pod>

~~~
draegtun
Opps typo! Its maintenance update to 5.14

------
peteretep
Long live Perl! Let's hope we managed the porting of CPAN to Perl 6 sensibly.

~~~
irahul
I don't understand your comment about Perl 6. Where does Perl 6 come into
picture while talking about Perl 5?

------
danssig
What is this doing here? Flagged.

~~~
parasctr
Like all the other release about nodejs, clojure, python, ruby etc. etc. that
are submitted to hacker news.

